# New section on my website...



## ikenpo (Apr 11, 2005)

At the Movies....

www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/at_the_movies.html

Let me get some feedback on my forum or here....

Regards, Jason Bugg


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 11, 2005)

A huge thumbs up Jason.  Good job man!!!  

 Kudos,
 -Michael


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 11, 2005)

Good job Jason! Thanks for taking the time to show folks what's available out there.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I like!

But...
Oh lord...
I remember watching Jay T. Will on that series back in columbus when I was a kid!
 He used to host Black Belt Theater every saturday night on channel 6.....
those were the days........


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Apr 11, 2005)

Excellent Jason "Two Thumbs Up"

Marcus Buonfiglio


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 11, 2005)

Great idea Jason....it's cool to see how different people teach and move.



Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Apr 11, 2005)

I liked it all. Excellent job, I just wish they could be longer clips.


----------



## Doc (Apr 11, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> At the Movies....
> 
> www.geocities.com/kenpo_2000/at_the_movies.html
> 
> ...


"Two snaps and a twirl honey."


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> "Two snaps and a twirl honey."



LOL...now that's what I was waiting for...

Thanks, jb


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 11, 2005)

Very nice!  I really enjoyed these videos!  Thank you!  I can't wait for the others to come online soon.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Maltair (Apr 12, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Very nice! I really enjoyed these videos! Thank you! I can't wait for the others to come online soon.
> 
> - Ceicei


Ditto! Looking forward to the 2 man set myself.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 12, 2005)

Looks good JB!!  Keep it up and keep it updated!


----------



## hammer (Apr 14, 2005)

Cool ,I think it is a great idea, look forward to veiwing the up dates.
cheers


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 14, 2005)

Added a sendit link to the jt will 2 man set. Just click and download. It is 89 meg i think so if you don't have DSL or Cable don't even bother. These types of links normally last 7 days or 25 downloads. Whichever comes first. 

Good Luck...

jb

p.s. It is about 20 minutes long, the first 4min 38 secs there is no sound (just like a home made move huh?)..anyway, have fun.


----------



## Kenpobuff (Apr 20, 2005)

Great idea and you've done a good job presenting it.  Thanks for your contribution to Kenpo and martial arts history.


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 20, 2005)

Kenpobuff said:
			
		

> Great idea and you've done a good job presenting it.  Thanks for your contribution to Kenpo and martial arts history.



Hey,

With that kind of feedback I had to update....

Check it out..

Regards, jb


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 20, 2005)

I have seen that one before, unfortunatley the uke's back covers what Doc did.  Darn.

 Jason, the JT Will 2-man set has exceeded bandwidth somehow and is not available.  Just a heads-up if you did not know.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Apr 20, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> I have seen that one before, unfortunatley the uke's back covers what Doc did.  Darn.
> 
> Jason, the JT Will 2-man set has exceeded bandwidth somehow and is not available.  Just a heads-up if you did not know.
> 
> -Michael


Look again sir. Right at the beginning you will see me tap him on his right forearm, and then again just below the maxillary hinge of the mandible. Both taps are visible. What you are seeing is the delayed effect. Just before he dropped, I was telling him what was going to happen and holding him by the arm to steady him, thats all. He insisted he was alright and turned to look at the audience to say "I'm fine." That's when the little invisible grimlins ran over and hit him in the legs with baseball bats. When he tried to get up, they whacked him again. I believe I heard one of them say, "What a Maroon."


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 21, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Jason, the JT Will 2-man set has exceeded bandwidth somehow and is not available.  Just a heads-up if you did not know.
> 
> -Michael



Yeah, 

That was one of those limited time offers....Thanks for the heads up...

jb


----------



## Doc (Apr 21, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> With that kind of feedback I had to update....
> 
> ...


JB, only because its you, I'll see if I can get you another clip. Looks like you have the exclusive.

Violence is the last resort of the slow. Just win Baby! - Al Davis


----------



## SHADOW (Apr 21, 2005)

Buggs the man!  The new George Lucas!  Keep them coming Master Jedi!  Bugg you know what I want to see more of!  I know I'm sick! 

Craig Dishmon  :jedi1: 
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- Mcgrath/Whitson Lineage
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 21, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Look again sir. Right at the beginning you will see me tap him on his right forearm, and then again just below the maxillary hinge of the mandible. Both taps are visible. What you are seeing is the delayed effect. Just before he dropped, I was telling him what was going to happen and holding him by the arm to steady him, thats all. He insisted he was alright and turned to look at the audience to say "I'm fine." That's when the little invisible grimlins ran over and hit him in the legs with baseball bats. When he tried to get up, they whacked him again. I believe I heard one of them say, "What a Maroon."


 Ahh-haaaa.  OK, I have done that one, I did not have the delay and that is what threw me.  I thought you worked left side of his body, and it was obscured.  My bad ... it is a very small video and my eye appointment is not until the 29th.

 -Michael


----------



## Doc (Apr 21, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> ... it is a very small video and my eye appointment is not until the 29th.
> 
> -Michael


I know the feeling.


----------



## Maltair (Apr 23, 2005)

I missed out on the 2 man set, did anybody get it, and could they email it to me? Thanxs


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 23, 2005)

The "At the movies" opcorn: section on my site has been upgraded to handle the bandwith and file uploading issues that i was quietly having. The counter is now at 30 or so, prior to the conversion it was up to 900 hits within about a week and i only had 2 comments about the site on my forum (but only from good friends). Can you say :lurk: and some nice comments here (you guys are good about giving support)....I'll keep posting as long as I know someone sees value and appreciates it. Thanks to those that have dropped me an email (including the brother from the Netherlands). I'll post a few more movies by tomorrow..I need to get my click count back up.

Regards, jb


----------



## MHeeler (Apr 23, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Look again sir. Right at the beginning you will see me tap him on his right forearm, and then again just below the maxillary hinge of the mandible. Both taps are visible. What you are seeing is the delayed effect. Just before he dropped, I was telling him what was going to happen and holding him by the arm to steady him, thats all. He insisted he was alright and turned to look at the audience to say "I'm fine." That's when the little invisible grimlins ran over and hit him in the legs with baseball bats. When he tried to get up, they whacked him again. I believe I heard one of them say, "What a Maroon."


What exactly are you referring to when you say "maxillary hinge?"  Do you mean the condylar or coronoid process?  I'm just curious, because the video is pretty small, as someone commented earlier.  It's always nice to know what's going on.

Thanks,
MH


----------



## ikenpo (Apr 23, 2005)

Sites been updated with several short clips...

Enjoy, jb


----------



## SHADOW (Apr 24, 2005)

Bugg,

Once again good job! I tell you along with Huk and Trejo, Ceniceros was another bad@$$ at forms. Keep them coming, it keeps getting better and better!

Craig Dishmon  :jedi1: 
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- Mcgrath/Whitson Lineage
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## Kenpoist (May 1, 2005)

Excellent videos - Thanks for keeping the flame alive!


----------



## ikenpo (May 1, 2005)

videos updated..(kenpo and empty hand section)

jb


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2005)

Jason , 
I just veiwed the up dates, Awesome. Are you taking request???, I would love to see Mr Parker doing a ten man walk through, I had it on tape but wore the tape out , lol

Great site.


----------



## ikenpo (May 3, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Jason ,
> I just veiwed the up dates, Awesome. Are you taking request???, I would love to see Mr Parker doing a ten man walk through, I had it on tape but wore the tape out , lol
> 
> Great site.



Thanks for the kind words. Is that the demo he did at the IKC with Tanaka, Speakman, Hale, Tabatabi, Trejo, Hawkins, Salantri and others? If so, I'll put it up for you...

jb


----------



## Seabrook (May 3, 2005)

Jason,

I watched some of the videos on your site a couple of weeks ago (and enjoyed them) but now for some reason the same computer won't allow me to view them. Any idea why?


Thanks bro.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2005)

Dude, you rock!! that would be great, Im sure that might also help you get your hits up on your site. Looking forward to watching it , thanks Jason, cheers


----------



## ikenpo (May 3, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Jason,
> 
> I watched some of the videos on your site a couple of weeks ago (and enjoyed them) but now for some reason the same computer won't allow me to view them. Any idea why?
> 
> ...



The only thing I can think of is the anti-Canadian login program that I uploaded the other day...







Other than that I can't think of anything... :rofl:

(but seriously I haven't changed anything that would preclude you from being able to view the videos this week vs 2 weeks ago)


----------



## ikenpo (May 5, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Dude, you rock!! that would be great, Im sure that might also help you get your hits up on your site. Looking forward to watching it , thanks Jason, cheers



A link to this clip has been added to my site (Kenpo pg 2)..

The file actually resides on Rapidshare so here is what you do...

1) Click on the picture and another window will come up.

2) Scroll down a little and you will see 2 columns "free" and "premium" go to the bottom of the "free" column and click on it and a new window will come up.

3) Scroll down and at the bottom it will tell you that this file has been downloaded XX number of times and that it will take xx number of seconds before your download is ready. Be patient...

4) The screen will change and you will see 10_man.wmv. Click on that file and download it. 

(note: the "free" option only allows you to download the file once hour (it goes by bandwidth accessed by an IP address) so at step 3) make your download count (even access that page counts as a dowload, go figure) or your are screwed for at least an hour before you can re-download it. 

Good Luck, jb


----------



## Pacificshore (May 5, 2005)

Enjoyed your clip updates    Keep up the good work :asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (May 6, 2005)

Jason,

AWESOME! Watching the clip of the Trejo seminar brought back memories of that day. The night before that seminar I test for my 1st Degree Black Belt. A much enjoyed "blast from the past".

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 6, 2005)

hmmmmmmm
  you have way too much time on your hands Jason Spielberg!


----------



## ikenpo (May 6, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmm
> you have way too much time on your hands Jason Spielberg!



Sir,

I think I'm taking this comment the wrong way...if you'd like to elaborate.

jb


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 5, 2005)

Added a few to the 2nd Kenpo page (wheeler, Casto, etc..), 1 to empty hand (Bob Orlando) and 2 to the knife page (Janich & Hochheim). Also a new clip under the Chapel list. 

Enjoy, and if you interested in seeing more sign my guestbook. That will give me a little more motivation to put more up.

Regards, jb


----------



## SHADOW (Jun 5, 2005)

JBUGG,

Great updates my man.  Doc good stuff! ;D Damn Wheeler representing the Parker/Planas Lineage with attitude!  Good old Hoch, my first instructor in the FMA and to my opinion one of the best for all around Combatives out there!  Keep up the posting man.

Craig Dishmon
Kenpo-Parker/Planas Lineage
Pekiti-Tirsia- Mcgrath/Whitson Lineage
THE DIRTY BOYZ


----------



## masherdong (Jun 9, 2005)

You da man!!


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 10, 2005)

Another update..

Blade & empty hand sections....


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 12, 2005)

Looks like the site is down. I can't get in. :idunno:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Looks like the site is down. I can't get in. :idunno:



I just logged on...Sun, 5:40pm cst

Try www.ikenpo.com

jb


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 12, 2005)

jbkenpo said:
			
		

> I just logged on...Sun, 5:40pm cst
> 
> Try www.ikenpo.com
> 
> jb


Weird... I was going to www.houstonkenpo.com and clicking on this:

​


> ​


And got this message:​ 



> *Action canceled*
> 
> Internet Explorer was unable to link to the Web page you requested. The page might be temporarily unavailable.
> 
> ...


Is www.ikenpo.com your new web address? Is www.houstonkenpo.com no good anymore?

Also, I'm still working on compiling the video. Thank you for sending me your address.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 12, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> Weird... I was going to www.houstonkenpo.com and clicking on this:



Well, I won't call you a liar. I had some trouble logging on Friday. I emailed my site host, but haven't heard back yet. Next month I'll be fully converted from geocities to bluehost and I should be set.

jb

p.s. any status update on the dvd you were sending?


----------



## Bill Lear (Jun 12, 2005)

I was editing my message when you repiled. Yeah... I'm still working on getting some things together. As for the www.ikenpo.com link... Its doing the same thing to me. Must not be my day. I wonder what I did to make the internet gods angry. :idunno:


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 20, 2005)

Bill Lear said:
			
		

> I was editing my message when you repiled. Yeah... I'm still working on getting some things together. As for the www.ikenpo.com link... Its doing the same thing to me. Must not be my day. I wonder what I did to make the internet gods angry. :idunno:



Found out the deal...

Just learned about relative links vs absolute links...It's all good now. :supcool: 

jb


----------

